# Fisher LD Vs. Fisher Homesteader



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

Alright. I remember seeing a LOT of Dodge trucks at the local dealership with the Fisher LD series, I believe thats what they were. The blades wern't tall at all.

I notice many people buying the Fisher Homesteader's lately.. but, what is the difference in price between the LD and the Homesteader? The LD definetly looks better built.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

There is a difference in price but i dont know how much of a difference. The homesteader is a homeowner/SUV type blade, not really designed for commercial use, the LD is a medium weight blade designed for lighter (1/2 ton type) trucks and light to medium commercial work.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Still not enough difference to make them worthwhile,i'll tell you that much.I've sold 1 Homesteader,0 LD's and countless 7.5 RD's,they need to do something to bring the lighter duty plows down in price to make them a little more appealing IMO.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

The LD's are much better then the homesteader and Fisher does not even make alot of them, i don't know why they keep pushing the homesteader? What was wrong with the LD series? I see they have made changes, the LD blades now have a 26" moldboard instead of 23", great idea, i think they are now even lighter. I see hardly any LD's, i don't think i have ever seen a 6'9" LD. My opinion is that Fisher should scrap the homesteader and stop trying to get people to put it on antything less then a 3/4 ton. The LD blades are much better for smaller trucks. RD is for 1/2 ton, no exceptions in my book. Price wise, the homesteader is a little cheaper, but not worth it IMO. If fisher wants to make a light duty plow like the homesteader then they should build it better and make it look like the rest of their line (like the LD blades). I don't know who in the world would consider a homesteader for their blazer (for example) when blizzard and snoway make much better built plows similiar in weight to the homesteader.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

cja1987 said:


> The LD's are much better then the homesteader and Fisher does not even make alot of them, i don't know why they keep pushing the homesteader? What was wrong with the LD series? I see they have made changes, the LD blades now have a 26" moldboard instead of 23", great idea, i think they are now even lighter. I see hardly any LD's, i don't think i have ever seen a 6'9" LD. My opinion is that Fisher should scrap the homesteader and stop trying to get people to put it on antything less then a 3/4 ton. The LD blades are much better for smaller trucks. RD is for 1/2 ton, no exceptions in my book. Price wise, the homesteader is a little cheaper, but not worth it IMO. If fisher wants to make a light duty plow like the homesteader then they should build it better and make it look like the rest of their line (like the LD blades). I don't know who in the world would consider a homesteader for their blazer (for example) when blizzard and snoway make much better built plows similiar in weight to the homesteader.


I have the 6'9" LD on my toyota. Its great! The mold board is only 23" but for residentials its the best!

I looked at the homesteader before buying... as I recall, I didn't like the rubber bands. After having Fishers for yrs, the LD was sort of a known value. The dealer said Meyer didn't offer a solution for my truck. So it was the LD or homesteader.

I don't see any homesteaders around here at all, maybe I'm just missing them, but I see a lot or RD's and Westerns too. I think the LD is a perfect choice for small trucks, but I saw one on an F 150 and it looked really small.

The biggest problem is that the dealers aren't offering the LD and I see that they are now suggesting the homesteader for my truck too. People are being pushed toward the Homesteader. I believe it strickly due to the weight issue.

I just don't feel comfortable pushing a solo flex machine in front of my truck.... not meaning to offend anyone.
Eventually, Fisher will have to phase out one or the other as they can't make an essentially duplicate offering. Supply and demand.


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

I have got the homesteader on my 2004 f150 and it works great.If your doing driveways its a great plow.I also like the idea of having only 350 pound on the truck not 700.I got my homesteader for 2400 and that was atleast a thousand dollars cheaper than anything else i could find.I wish people would give the homesteader a chance its a great plow for doing driveways.Also when you take it off you cant see the mounts at all.Unlike most people here i didnt have to spend extra money on timbrens to hold my front end up.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

hehe, needs a bigger plow frame as the lights on the plow are lower than your truck. hint hint


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

Just trying to help answer your question.Next time i wont take the time.


----------



## bobingardner (Jul 18, 2004)

As I recall when I was shopping for a plow the prices were pretty close. The dealer quoted $3300 of for the Homesteader installed, $3600 for the LD installed, and I don't recall what the RD was but it was in that area. I bought the LD because it's a little bit bigger than the Homesteader but not as heavy as the RD. Also I believe the Homesteader is a full trip plow and I wanted an edge trip with a poly cutting edge, which is not standard on the RD. Cost wasn't a factor. It was more a matter of the right tool for the job. Even though the LD price was close to the RD Fisher's redesign of the LD made it a better choice for what I wanted to do. They eliminated a major concern by increasing the height of the moldboard by 3". The only concern I have with the LD is how easy it will be to sell if I decide to go to a bigger plow.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

bobingardner-thats exactly what i was aslo driving at,i've tryed to make the sale on the LD's but the cost and resale always make them change their minds,not to mention once the high dollar polymer edge wears out on gravel and they put a steel edge on it your weight savings are almost non existent.

I'm not knocking the LD or the Homesteader for that matter,but the price needs to more realistic IMO.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

geereed said:


> Just trying to help answer your question.Next time i wont take the time.


Chill dude! I like your truck and plow, it looks like a nice set up.  I wish I had a truck that new, but I dont' have enough money.


----------



## ronsracing (Oct 15, 2003)

I ended up with a LD for my zr2. I originally was going to get a Homesteader but it would not fit my truck. The LD was about $500.00 more. I have had it for about a year and love it.


----------



## bobingardner (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi Arc Burn. I can't explain Fisher's pricing either but when you compare the price/features of the Homesteader to more manually operated plows like the Snow Bear I think the price seems reasonable. I thought Fisher was marketing each model to different types of users and figured the user's needs and preferences would be more of a sales factor than the comparative prices. The Homesteader offers some benefits not available with either the LD or RD such as light weight, and easily removable brackets. The LD is heavier than the Homesteader but lighter than the RD and as a novice this was important to me because I felt it would be easier to get it on and off the truck when things don't line up perfectly. It also came with the poly edge which has worked well so far. Considering the number of driveways I do I'm hoping I won't have to replace it for quite a while.


----------

